# What is the cheapest solution to replacing 28" wood rims/single tube



## bike

with RIDEABLE AFFORDABLE wheels/tires- some transition balloon bikes had spacers for the fenders and seemed to work with balloon but  I put balloon on my westfield arch bar and the cranks are too low to the ground- I dont want to use juvi cranks!

Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader

Buy 36 holes 700c clincher rims and tires.


----------



## skindel

*breeze rims*

what about  s5 6 or 7's from a single speed bike working till you can buy 700c's most of us have them laying around i have thought about this before but have never tried it --any thoughts


----------



## rustyspoke66

You can also use 27" rims with 27X1-3/8" tires. turns out very close. That is what is on this bike.


----------



## Iverider

If your goal is just to get Rollin' 700c will work well as was said above. Want them to look more like original Check out velocity p35 rims in 700c aka 29er mtb rims. I did a side by side comparison in another thread and they are the same width and diameter as a 28" wooden singletube rim. 700cx38 tires are cheaply and readily available and are about the proper width of about 1.5" you can also get wood clinchers from cb Italian, cerchi ghisallo, or Noah stuztman for just a little more $$$.


----------



## 2jakes

bike said:


> with RIDEABLE AFFORDABLE wheels/tires- some transition balloon bikes had spacers for the fenders and seemed to work with balloon but  I put balloon on my westfield arch bar and the cranks are too low to the ground- I dont want to use juvi cranks!
> 
> Thanks!




I have an early 1900/1920s bike that came with wood rims / 28" tires.
I was thinking of using these size tires:






These are photos from *Retrocykel*...
I like that they look similar to the originals & are
plain with no stencils on the sides.
But I just started today & haven't checked if these will
fit my Iver Johnson bike. I would like to ride my bike
 on occasions & not for serious long distances.


----------



## 66TigerCat

Krautwaggen said:


> If your goal is just to get Rollin' 700c will work well as was said above. Want them to look more like original Check out velocity p35 rims in 700c aka 29er mtb rims. I did a side by side comparison in another thread and they are the same width and diameter as a 28" wooden singletube rim. 700cx38 tires are cheaply and readily available and are about the proper width of about 1.5" you can also get wood clinchers from cb Italian, cerchi ghisallo, or Noah stuztman for just a little more $$$.





Does anyone have contact info for Noah Stutzman ?


----------



## bike

*if you have standard wood rims*



2jakes said:


> I have an early 1900s bike that came with wood rims / 28" tires.
> I was thinking of using these size tires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are photos from *Retrocykel*...
> I like that they look similar to the originals & are
> plain with no stencils on the sides.
> But I just started today & haven't checked if these will
> fit my Iver Johnson bike. I would like to ride my bike
> on occasions & not for serious long distances.




you cannot put tube type tires on them


----------



## 2jakes

bike said:


> you cannot put tube type tires on them




I didn't mention that I was thinking of using newer wheels that would accept
 these tube tires. 
The 28" wood rims, although in very good condition are 100 years old. 
I have a 1930 Columbia that I ride & I use repo tires. I keep the originals for
display only.


----------



## Iverider

Am I reading correctly that you WANT to use singletubes? 



Maybe some more info is in order. Do you have Deans already or something? Let us know. About your only options are "tubular" modern rims. Cyclocross version of this will probably fit a wider tire. The wood rim makers will also have what you need. An antique singletube steel rim could also work and come up from time to time.


----------



## 2jakes

Krautwaggen said:


> Am I reading correctly that you WANT to use singletubes?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some more info is in order. Do you have Deans already or something? Let us know. About your only options are "tubular" modern rims. Cyclocross version of this will probably fit a wider tire. The wood rim makers will also have what you need. An antique singletube steel rim could also work and come up from time to time.




I have recently acquired a 1920s bike. ( Iver Johnson Truss frame Bicycle ) This forum.
 With 28" wood rims in good condition, tires worn.

 I 'm cleaning the grime off & plan to keep in original colors.
The frame is in excellent condition.
I plan on riding this bike on occasions only.
 I will be looking for new wheels/tires that will allow me to ride it.

I'm in the initial phase & just starting to see what's available.

 If  I decide to rebuild the 28". I believe there is a source that can 
 provide the materials such as rims/tires etc. but it's $$$$.

As I'm in the early stages of this project...I 'm checking around
& learning more of what my options are.


----------



## velo-vecchio

One of your best options, and with a little luck & patience, is to cast a net searching on Craigslist. If you don't care about original, look for a pair of 700c or 27 in (little harder to find) singlespeed wheelset. Try fixed wheelset as well. I've been successful there. Then you can look at tread options if you want to go with something other than just black. 

I know Vittoria (Randonneur) and Panaracer (Pasela) make a nice affordable white tire.


----------



## fat tire trader

If your rims are good, why not just get tires that fit them http://www.cxmagazine.com/challenge-grifo-xs-tubular-cyclocross-tire-white


----------



## 2jakes

vintagevelo said:


> One of your best options, and with a little luck & patience, is to cast a net searching on Craigslist. If you don't care about original, look for a pair of 700c or 27 in (little harder to find) singlespeed wheelset. Try fixed wheelset as well. I've been successful there. Then you can look at tread options if you want to go with something other than just black.
> 
> I know Vittoria (Randonneur) and Panaracer (Pasela) make a nice affordable white tire.




Thanks !

The reason I mentioned putting new wheels/tires was to ride it on
occasions. Just to get it out of my system.
But being that the original wood rims are in good condition...
I will have the specific tires built for them but will be
mostly for display only. 
I have been stating that the bike was a dark maroon frame color...
but when I finished cleaning , parts around the crank area & fork are
of a red enamel. Overall looks like a dark maroon from aging. The
decals are in pretty good condition...I just don't want to lose the
originality by painting it over. If it was badly rusted or no paint...
I might consider...but that phrase " it's only original once" keeps
me from doing more than just cleaning & trying to preserve it as
much as possible. 
It's a slow process in cleaning & putting it together , but so far
everything is going fine.


----------



## Larmo63

I decided to go full throttle when I did my Mead Ranger a few years ago. I did the Ghisallo 

wood with cream Amsterdam tires. It was pricey, but the ride of real wood 28" wheels is 

quite an amazing thing. They have a little "give" and roll wonderfully. I haven't had any 

problems with them (except them being expen$ive) A thrifty way to go is the Velocity blunts

with the cream Amsterdams. They can be painted and striped to look perfectly presentable on

a vintage bike.


----------



## chitown

2jakes said:


> But being that the original wood rims are in good condition...
> I will have the specific tires built for them but will be
> mostly for display only.
> I have been stating that the bike was a dark maroon frame color...
> but when I finished cleaning , parts around the crank area & fork are
> of a red enamel.




For my 1931 maroon Schwinn motobike I wanted to use my steel clad wood rims and just got a pair of Tufo 700x34 Tubulars in Maroon and black. I am refurbishing the rims with a black tinted clear coat then hand rub with polishing compound to knock the gloss down a bit. Can't wait to build these wheels up!

I got them for $88 each. Handmade in Czech Republic. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tufo-700X34-Flexus-Primus-Tubular/dp/B004YJ3GZY


----------



## 2jakes

I have the 28" wood rims & was informed that I cannot put tube type tires on them.
 But I like what you're doing with  the wheels . Keep us posted !


----------



## rustyspoke66

There is a member that has used a router on wood clad rims and put 700c tires on with success. I believe he said at the time he would charge like 50.00. try this post. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43160-Mid-20-s-Hawthorne-Rust-Project!


----------



## chitown

2jakes said:


> I have the 28" wood rims & was informed that I cannot put tube type tires on them.




You were mis-informed. 700x34 tubulars are perfect for 28" rims!

Here is a pair of Vittoria tubulars on an 1899 Columbia:











Many options actually. The ones Fat_Tire Trader posted are the same type.

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/tubular-cross-tires


----------



## bike

*NO*



Krautwaggen said:


> Am I reading correctly that you WANT to use singletubes?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some more info is in order. Do you have Deans already or something? Let us know. About your only options are "tubular" modern rims. Cyclocross version of this will probably fit a wider tire. The wood rim makers will also have what you need. An antique singletube steel rim could also work and come up from time to time.




I want to use something with replaceable tubes that are available and cheap-thanks!


----------



## wspeid

Retrocykel just sold out their last 2 pairs of cream 28" clinchers tires... only the brick red clinchers remaining.


----------



## 2jakes

*28 x 1 1/2 Schwalbe*

www.everybicycletire.com

28 x 1 1/2 Schwalbe Delta Cruiser

Wire Bead - Creme
MSRP: $20.96
Schwalbe Sale: $19.70


----------



## bikewhorder

*Cheapest?*

.... just modify the rims to accept a 700c tire.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ogress-recently&highlight=made+wheel+progress


----------



## olderthandirt

*fill the old tires with low expansion*

fill with low expansion foam , just a thought  , for display only.< the cheapest is do nothing >next cheapest admire someones bike .


----------



## Oldnut

*Wheels-tires*

I use these rigida 28-1-1/2 rims 35-40 each and the creme schwable tires 20-25 ea. 55 psi fit great one the bike 





and ride like glass.i reused the old hubs 60-70 for spokes and nipples


----------



## Handyman

*Foam in Tires, Slime in Tires*



olderthandirt said:


> fill with low expansion foam , just a thought  , for display only.< the cheapest is do nothing >next cheapest admire someones bike .




Hey Olderthandirt,
Somewhere I've heard of filling old tires (for display only) just to keep their shape, with some sort of "slime" type stuff ????  I have a few bikes that I will not ride as the tires are junk, but I'd like the tires to at least *LOOK *like they hold air.  Has anyone heard of this?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider

Here's a side by side comparison of Velocity Blunt 35s (or P35s as they were formerly called)

I've woodgrained mine. They are nearly identical in dimension. There is a flat spot where the holes are drilled in the alloy rim but it's only about a cm wide or so. Hardly noticeable.


----------



## bike

*These fit my frame Conti Retros 50-622 were to wide*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rdam-700-x-40-cream-tires&highlight=amsterdam
Thanks Scott! (sm2501)
40-622

I found a set of English steel rims with sturmey hubs. Hope to be riding soon.


----------



## abe lugo

*Nobody ever posted what size or shape router bit to use*

I bought some wood clad wheels and want to try the routing trick. I have a few bits but what did people actually use? I may fiddle with it this long weekend coming up.


----------



## JChapoton

well if you want to go with the same size 28 x 1 1/2 as the original wooden wheel single tube configuration, you will need a pair of really old American 28" clincher wheels or 28" English westwood style rims and a pair of ISO 635 x 40 tires. Just make sure the tires are wire beaded. You don't want any of that folding crap tires. One of my Swedish military bikes has this size and they are very easy riding. In fact this is the most used 28" tire size in 3rd world countries, northern europe and even Canada and Mexico. It is easy to find the tires even cheaply. Ebay has a lot of those tires.


----------



## mike j

abe lugo said:


> I bought some wood clad wheels and want to try the routing trick. I have a few bits but what did people actually use? I may fiddle with it this long weekend coming up.



 I've used, with good results, a 4" masonry silicon carbide cup wheel on my grinder. The edge is about a 1/4" wide & is not overly aggressive so you can control the depth easily. Buy a new one, they're only about three dollars. I've done three sets, so far. Good luck w/ it.


----------

